# ACHENBACH METHOD..has anyone heard of this?



## jegray21 (May 29, 2010)

I went to watch a driving show in NC this today and one of the trainers trains with the ACHENBACH METHOD. Was wondering if anyone has heard of this or uses it? It was a really nice show! They had some very nice ponies...not too many minis..anyway I was able to figure out that Ace is ready for training level dressage..not sure about the cones! though it looks like so much fun!


----------



## disneyhorse (May 29, 2010)

Yes, this is a very famous method of handling the lines!

Here is a link with some information... I googled it and found this introduction but I have not previewed it so anyone who has time, say yay or nay!

Intro to Achenbach driving system

Andrea


----------



## jegray21 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks! I think I may go have some lessons with the trainer sounds like something good to learn : )


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 29, 2010)

Over time, I've done a good bit of reading up on Achenbach, and have practiced it a fair number of times. I really like it; it can be a GREAT help in being able to properly utilize the whip as an aid, and without sending inadvertent 'signals' with it, as you can use it to give aids WITHOUT 'affecting' the reins as you inevitably will when you have a rein in the same hand as the whip--a real 'plus'! Once you become comfortable with it, you will find you appreciate what you can do with it!

Margo


----------



## RhineStone (May 30, 2010)

Achenbach is really the traditional way of holding the reins, especially in Europe. Holding the reins one in each hand is a relatively "modern" method.

Depending on what my horse needs at the time, I switch quite regularly between Achenbach, Hungarian, and "English riding" styles. Like Margo said, it really allows you to effectively use the whip independently from the reins.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (May 30, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> Here is a link with some information... I googled it and found this introduction but I have not previewed it so anyone who has time, say yay or nay!
> 
> Intro to Achenbach driving system


This is good but pretty basic information, as it only tells you how to hold the reins. Using them is the hard part as it is SO different from one rein in each hand!




When I have more time, I will look up some more good references.

Myrna


----------



## Jetiki (May 31, 2010)

Did you come up to the Carolina Carriage Club Horse Driving Trial? I was volunteering Sunday. Its a great show. I competed with my mini last year.

Karen


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I did go! I watched this time. I want to compete next year. We were there sat. the guy with the friesian uses this system. not sure if you saw him. they had a Clydesdale hackney cross too, interesting cross!


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 1, 2010)

If they went on Marathon I saw them, I was judging the water hazard. There were some beautiful horses there. I competed last year and Hardy Zankte was the judge we had a clinic with him the Monday after the show, They usually do something like this so if you like the judge you might want to inquire about it and stay an extra day. He introduced me to the Achenbach method and I really like using it but I don't use it all the time but it is nice to know how to do it. It really allows you to use the whip effectively. There was a black Welsh cob/hackney mix was told by the organizers thats what it was that was soo totally drool worthy. He looked hot as a firecracker but he moved beautifully. Its a great show, great competitors, good staff lots of volunteers and The potato bar dinner friday night is good too. They said if they get enough VSE's they have a VSE only hazard planned, scaled down to us little guys makes it more challenging and fun. Did you see the 2 4 in hand mini entries? they were sooo cute.

Karen


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 1, 2010)

The two four in hands were so cool...can't imagine trying to get them through the hazards! Well I am def going next year! we need to find more vse's to go so they will do the hazards mini size1


----------

